# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] ΟΘΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΕΜΟΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΕ IPHONE

## Terikan

Kαλησπερα. Εχω παρατηρησει κατα την αλλαγη οθονης σε iphone ( και σε 4 και σε 5) ορισμενες φορες να τρεμοπαιζει ο φωτισμος της οθονης. Ξερει κανεις που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?

----------


## johnpats

Κακης ποιότητας οθόνη ή πρόβλημα στο flex της οθόνης ή της μητρικής.....


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## soler

Αυτό (backlight flickering)  συμβαίνει συχνά όταν κατά την επισκευή το τηλέφωνο έχει υποστεί ξαφνικό shut down βγάζοντας τη μπαταρία χωρίς το τηλέφωνο να έχει απενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά.
Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων το backlight θα σταματήσει να τρεμοπαίζει μετά από κάποια ώρα χρήσης. Αυτό που μπορεί να επιταχύνει τη διαδικασία είναι να απενεργοποιηθεί το auto brightness mode, να ρυθμιστεί η φωτεινότητα στο minimum και να την ανεβάζεις σταδιακά μέχρι το σημείο που τρεμοπαίζει. Αφήνεις εκεί τη ρύθμιση μέχρι να σταματήσει και ανεβάζεις ξανά μέχρι το επόμενο σημείο. Μόλις φτάσεις στο μέγιστο το πρόβλημα έχει αποκατασταθεί.  

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## Terikan

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ..  
Ενας τεχνικος σε καταστημα μου ειπε αν αποσυνδεσω την μπαταρια για 15 λεπτα και την ξανασυνδεσω λυνεται το προβλημα γιατι μ αυτον τον τροπο αποφορτιζουμε πληρως τη συσκευη. ΔΕΝ ξερω κατα ποσο υσχειει κατι τετοιο.
Παντως να σαι καλα. Οντως σταματησε αλλα μετα απο κανα 6 ωρο περιπου. Την επομενη φορα θα εφαρμοσω αυτο με την φωτεινοτητα!!
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## soler

Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις την επόμενη φορά είναι να απενεργοποιησεις το τηλέφωνο πρωτου αφαιρέσεις τη μπαταρία!

----------

